# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  HBP Upgrade

## Suggy

Hi all, I have made myself a new HBP to replace the one on my CTC printer
New HBP as 4 wires coming out of the mat (130watt) 2 are for power +,-
and 2 for the Thermistor (Item is this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2813982211...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT)
The old HBP as 6 wires coming from it 2 For the power for heat and then there are 4 other wires labled Sig, Gng, Gnd and 5v.
Am I correct in saying that I can put the 2 Gnd wires to the alluminium bed (1 off the fixing bolts I have made) and the remaining 2 to Sig and 5v or am I completely wrong.

Need help please

----------

